# Curved (croissant) asymmetrically shaped shawl



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Here s my last baby still on the blocking mat. It s alpaca and tussah silk that I spun, direct from the animal - except, of course, for the silk!)


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh, one more important information: it s from Watch Me Knit. - Barbara Benson


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

OdileC said:


> Here s my last baby still on the blocking mat. It s alpaca and tussah silk that I spun, direct from the animal - except, of course, for the silk!)


It's beautiful, but I have a question, how did you spin directly from the alpaca? I would have thought he would walk around, maybe even spit at you, just kidding.

It's absolutely beautiful, thank you for sharing such beautiful work,

Janallyn


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

A beauty


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

janallynbob said:


> It's beautiful, but I have a question, how did you spin directly from the alpaca? I would have thought he would walk around, maybe even spit at you, just kidding.
> 
> It's absolutely beautiful, thank you for sharing such beautiful work,
> 
> Janallyn


That was my thought, how did you get he/she to stand still? It is beautiful and I love the tweedy shading effect.


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Janallyn and Jiggs, both of u stirred a good laugh out of me hihihi! Thanks for your good words. Odile


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Pretty, my friend!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Well done. Lovely color.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really pretty. I like the shape of the shawl.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, wow, it is GORGEOUS! What a beautiful job you've done!

Hazel


----------



## lola grace (Jul 10, 2015)

OdileC said:


> Here s my last baby still on the blocking mat. It s alpaca and tussah silk that I spun, direct from the animal - except, of course, for the silk!)


Just had a funny thought about "direct from the animal" wondering if the animal stood still that long lol. This is a lovely shawl!


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Unfortunately my english is not as good as my french but if it creates a good laugh, well then I am laughing with you!


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

OdileC said:


> Unfortunately my english is not as good as my french but if it creates a good laugh, well then I am laughing with you!


Had to come back and say something else, your English is fine, and I knew exactly what you meant, it was mental picture, I just could see the alpaca looking at you and making a plan,

And again that is a beautiful shawl,

Janallyn


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It’s beautiful. I bet it drapes beautifully and is soft.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the shape


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sweet shawl! I can image that it feels good to make a lovely shawl from the fiber you spun!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sweet shawl! I can image that it feels good to make a lovely shawl from the fiber you spun!


----------



## lola grace (Jul 10, 2015)

OdileC said:


> Unfortunately my english is not as good as my french but if it creates a good laugh, well then I am laughing with you!


If I offended you, I am sorry, that most definitely was not my intention. Your english is perfect, it was the mental picture of you and the animal just kinda hanging out.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the photo of your beautiful shawl. It must be so very soft.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely shape and looks so soft too


----------



## OdileC (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you all for your good words. I realize I didn’t mention my reference. It’s from Barbara Benson’s video Watch Me Knit.


----------

